# Small impaled objects, summertime blues.



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

Pick one and share your experience or thoughts with the rest of us, please? (Outcomes if available).

1. Fishook embedded in extremity skin?
2. Fishook embedded into finger joint, neck, ear, or other more vulnerable sites?
3. Porcupine quills?
4. Large (over 1 cm or 1/2 inch) slivers?

What did they have, what did you do, did it work?


----------



## guardian528 (May 22, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Pick one and share your experience or thoughts with the rest of us, please? (Outcomes if available).
> 
> 1. Fishook embedded in extremity skin?
> 2. Fishook embedded into finger joint, neck, ear, or other more vulnerable sites?
> ...



somehow in my 4 years of lifeguarding i haven't had any fishhooks yet.... but we do get a lot of people that step on palm frawns. if you haven't seen one up close, once they fall off the tree the last inch that is very pointy dies and becomes very hard, and they have a nasty habit of getting stepped on then breaking. usually presents with a person hobbling on one foot over to your tower, and you see about 3/4 of an inch of palm frawn sticking out, with the other 1/4 in their foot. because technically we're not supposed to pull things out, i usually just ask if they think they can. then alcohol swab bandaid and wrap


----------



## Onceamedic (May 22, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> but we do get a lot of people that step on palm frawns.



You mean frond right?


----------



## guardian528 (May 22, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> You mean frond right?


 
sure. important thing is i got the point across


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

Meh was off the clock was fishing out a BLORA in FT hood some guy got a fish hook stuck in his forehead. I just clipped the end with some needle nose pliers removed it and told him to goto the ER at DCAMC to go get further evaluated and taped a folded up 4x4 on there.


----------



## nomofica (May 22, 2009)

not one i dealt with, but saw a guy with a fish hook caught in his cheek; entered from the inside of the cheek so barb was on the outside.

talk about irony, huh?


----------



## mycrofft (May 30, 2009)

*My first paid first aid pt*

Lifeguard from swimming are brings kid to us at boat dock with large grimy trolling plug lure with one barb of 1" treble hook into the distal joint of the index finger past the barb. Kid has not yet started feeling the hurt (probably not acclimated to elevation yet).

Immobilized it, doused area with CamphoPhenique, sent to parents with lifeguard and told to drive to Lake Arrowhead hospital ASAP.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2009)

*Any updates?*

Must have some, it's SUMMER fer cryin out loud.


----------



## RyanMidd (Jul 29, 2009)

Cub Scout camp a few years ago, a Scout leader was hooked in the cheek by a young scout. 

Prioritizing, we removed the heavy spoon that was hanging on the hook, swabbed the area as best we could with rubbing alcohol, and trimmed the hook down to a manageable size before sending him to the nearest hospital with an extra person.

He was back in a couple hours with a band-aid over his cheek. No grudges held. =)


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*Occupational hazard!*

Was he wearihng a fencing mask with gargoyles over it next time?


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cactus.. hate those things!
Had a guy who was 4-wheeling and collided with a saguaro. He had multiple thorns stuck on his whole front side that were 3-inches deep


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2009)

*"Saguaro? It nearly killed him!"*

Oh, man, "Revenge of the Cactii"!


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 20, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> 4. Large (over 1 cm or 1/2 inch) slivers?



Had a 14 yo girl at the amusement park come in with several wood slivers in her posterior thigh. The worst was at least 12 mm long and embedded pretty good splinter style. I attempted to pull it out with tweezers because the end of it was large enough to easily grip and sticking out enough, but she was too panicky about it and wouldn't stop fidgeting. 

I offered to numb it a bit with some ice, but she just asked if she could do it herself. Of course I allowed her to, and she hesitated but finally pulled the big sucker out. 

We have a splinter Wall of Fame at the amusement park taped up on one of our doors. This one is by far the largest up there. 

 I picked the other small ones out for her using the tweezers and this special splinter "liberator" tool (see picture) to pop the end up enough to grip it.


----------

